# Can Flagyl cause diarrhea?



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi all,

Layla was sick last week - ate a bunch of stuff like dry wall etc. LOL.
I rushed her into the vet cause she was pooping pure blood. She was put on Flagyl for a week and carafate slurries for a few days.

She seemed fine the day after the whole fiasco, I continued her flagyl, but stopped the slurries after 3 of them. Last night just before dinner explosive diarrhea started... she has been on the flagyl for about 5 days - I know antibiotics make me sick - am wondering if that could be the cause of her problem? She seems ok otherwise - a bit scared last night when it was happening (happened 3 times) - she kept barking at us LOL. I made some burger and rice for this morning and will feed her soon.

thanks in advance,

Julie


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would contact your vet. They may want to take a stool sample again to see if something more is going on. Good luck and hope she feels better.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Definitely contact the vet. If the flagyl isn't agreeing with her for some reason, they may want to change over. It wouldn't be a typical side effect, but it's not out of the realm of possibility. 

It could also just be a natural part of the healing process as she gets over the damage done to her intestines. Is she also on a bland diet?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

That is really strange. I think the Rimadyl is a more likely suspect, bc flagyl is so effective at reigning in stomach issues. It isnt an antibiotic though, it is an anti protozoa(sp?), and is used off label for dogs. It does kill bacteria that are anaerobic, so is especially useful for tummy troubles of many kinds. Have you been giving with food? That might help.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I think it was flagyl that caused very explosive diarrhia in my daughter when she was a toddler. They had me take her off it immediately.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone,

I did speak to the Vet this morning, he said it could be from the flagyl, but not probable. She only gets it today and tomorrow, then she is done, so he said continue. She had a loose poop this morning, but not explosive like last nights were. She is eating her burger and rice, and otherwise seems ok. He said just keep an eye on her... so that is what we are doing. Who knows what else she may have gotten into LOL. 

thanks again,

Julie


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Layla is still having a problem with the runs...I thought she was better yesterday afternoon, but it started again before dinner, and again this morning. She took her last flagyl this morning, we are going to wait and see if she has a normal stool tomorrow. She is eating fine, playing, acting normal... she just explodes every once in a while - thankfully always outside LOL. The Vet did not seem to concerned about it, so I guess we will wait another day. While hosing it away this morning I did find an interesting piece of something - looked like a carrot, but she has not had any, heck if I know what she ate now.


----------

